# What is this piece?



## d_limiter (Feb 4, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## DaveInMi (Feb 4, 2017)

My Seneca Falls lathe had a reverser that looked like that from the outside but I never took it apart.  The shift handle doesn't seem to be there but it might fit in the casting that is second from the right on the bottom row.  I have a picture but I don't know how to include it here.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 4, 2017)

Whatever it is, it is sure nice and clean!   8^)


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 4, 2017)

I have no idea what it is but I don't think it is a Logan product, at least nothing that shows up in any of the old catalogs.


----------



## d_limiter (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! At least I know it's not critical to the lathe while I continue to scratch my head.


----------



## DaveInMi (Feb 6, 2017)

In my case, it was nice to have a way to reverse the spindle direction. My lathe had no threading dial.  It did not appear to be a Seneca Falls part.  The motor belt ran to it and then power went from the reverser pulley to the spindle pulley.


----------



## DaveInMi (Feb 9, 2017)

A picture, finally.


----------

